
Show HN: Amazon S3 Outage – Services Affected - JamieF1
https://github.com/JamieFarrelly/AmazonS3Outage
======
JamieF1
I put this together really quickly from what I've seen online. Would be good
to get people contributing just to see how many sites depend on one service.

